# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI TALK 2

## Ajik Raffles

Para Anggota Forum yang Budiman,

Pada tanggal 12 Oktober 2009, Yorijyo Miyatake dan Sinya Umeda akan datang ke sekretariat KOI's. Kunjungan keduanya dimaksudkan untuk menjadi juri pada kegiatan The 2nd National GO 2009 dan Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO 2009. Saya melihat kehadiran mereka bisa digunakan sebagai ajang untuk bersilaturahmi, bertatap muka sekaligus berhalal bi halal. Agar kehadiran mereka bisa lebih dari sekadar tatap muka, majalah KOI-S menggagas untuk mengadakan kegiatan KOI TALK, Part II. Materi yang dibahas bisa kita tentukan bersama dan kemudian kita sampaikan ke mereka (Feikoi akan memfasilitasi mereka).

Untuk kegiatan ini sudah ada sponsor yang bersedia menanggung konsumsi: *PERMATA BANK*

Detil kegiatan ini kira - kira sebagai berikut (tentatif):
08.00 - 09.30 Penjurian Taniguchi Mako Sanke & The 2nd National GO 2009
10.00 - 11.00 Presentasi Yorijyo Miyatake dan Sinya Umeda
11.00 - 12.00 Presentasi & Tanya Jawab Permata Bank
12.00 - 13.00 Makan Siang
13.00 - 14.00 Tanya Jawab Umeda & Miyatake

*Foto: Yorijyo Miyatake, bangga koinya tampil sebagai cover majalah (kiri) dan 
Sinya Umeda, yang selalu mengaku "handsome" (kanan)* 


Kepastian mengenai kegiatan ini akan ditentukan pada tanggal 30 September 2009 atau batas waktu negosiasi dengan pihak sponsor. Majalah akan mengusahakan agar semuanya bisa berlangsung tanpa biaya khususnya bagi anggota KOI's teregister

Untuk mengukur animo peserta, sekaligus hitung - hitungan makan siang silakan mengisi daftar berikut:

*DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:*
1. .....................................
2. ....................................
3. .....................................
4. ....................................

----------


## prasto

*DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:*
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. ....................................
3. .....................................
4. ....................................

----------


## dattairadian

*DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:*
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. .....................................
4. ....................................

----------


## fauzy mahri

DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. FAUZY MAHRI
4. ....................................

----------


## adepe

om Ajik,

saya masih bingung nih bacanya :




> Pada tanggal *12 Oktober 2009*, Yorijyo Miyatake dan Sinya Umeda akan datang ke sekretariat KOI's. Kunjungan keduanya dimaksudkan untuk menjadi juri pada kegiatan The 2nd National GO 2009 dan Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO 2009


dan 




> Kepastian mengenai kegiatan ini akan ditentukan pada tanggal *31 Oktober 2009* atau batas waktu negosiasi dengan pihak sponsor.


so, acaranya kapan?

btw,

DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. FAUZY MAHRI
4. Adepe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Maaf om Ade, mestinya 30 September 2009  ::  Dah diralat ya...
Majalah dah sampe om?

----------


## udin

DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. FAUZY MAHRI
4. Adepe
5. udin
6. ....................................

----------


## adepe

> Majalah dah sampe om?


kemaren sih belom om....

hari ini belom dapet update dari orang rumah hehehe..

thanks

----------


## TSA

DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. FAUZY MAHRI
4. Adepe
5. udin
6. Tsa
7. ..................

----------


## Glenardo

DAFTAR CALON PESERTA KOI TALK, PART II:
1. prasto - Toto Prasetio
2. datta
3. FAUZY MAHRI
4. Adepe
5. udin
6. Tsa
7. Glenardo
8. ..........

----------


## 36aquatic

> tak ada tentara yg tak cepak...hehehe...
> Translator jepun sepertinya perlu dipertimbangkan, soalnya kalo pembicara merasa nyaman ngoceh, bukan tidak mustahil mereka bisa lebih terbuka menyampaikan rahasia-rahasia mereka 
> Aniwey baswey... Thanks to panitia...te o pe dah...


Bro, gak semua rahasia dapur bakal dibuka. Percaya deh. Untuk rahasia2 umum mungkin, tetapi kalo rahasia umum ini mah mending nanya ke bro lain seperti Bro Ricky yang pasti akan mendapatkan keterangan lebih lengkap. Banyak hal yang ditutupi seperti salah satunya pas waktu bro Ricky tanpa cairan untuk anti jamur buat telur ikan. Padahal ini bukan rahasia yang terlalu umum buat breeder ikan2 suntik.  :: )

----------


## monscine

> Makanan juga enak bro ) nyam2.
> Sayang musti buru2 cabut padahal lagi seru, tapi anak buah kelabakan kalo ditinggal. So harus balik ke workshop. Thanks for KOI'S and thanks buat temen2 semua


Saking enaknya...gua gak kebagian karedokkk   ::   ::   ::  
Toppp banget acaranya...nimba ilmu baru lagi utk bermain dengan vitamin...huhuyyyy   ::  
Dan yang penting bisa happy ketawa ketiwi dengan sesama hobiis
Thanksss banget KOI's...setuju lain kali mesti ada translator jepun nya dehhhh biar tambah seru

----------


## chester

Bro Harry, pertanyaan saya yang lebih tepatnya pada waktu Talk Show itu adalah cairan apa yang biasa digunakan oleh breeder pada sewaktu artificial breeding (hand stripping) untuk mengencerkan sperm/milt si pejantan. Dijawab oleh panel sebagai 'Ringer Solution' - yang sebenarnya kita sudah tau lama dari jaman Peter Waddington jalan2 ke jepang   ::   :

Pertanyaannya, tepatnya, adalah apakah Ringer Solution tsb? Dijawabnya masih secara vague oleh mereka, ditebaknya sebagai cairan infus di RS2 - yang sepertinya kita juga sudah pernah tahu dan pernah mencoba tapi hasilnya masih jauh dari memuaskan. Kalau campurannya tidak cocok/pas, sperma2 tsb tidak bisa efektif utk membuahi telurnya jadi hasil penetasan yang diharapkan mendekati 100 pct tidak tercapai atawa sama saja dengan breeding alamiah. Campuran sperma yg tidak cocok juga bisa mengakibatkan penggumpalan2 telur, ujung2nya telur jadi rusak, busuk, paling gak jamuran. 

Jadi pertanyaan saya bukanlah anti jamur buat telurnya, yang apabila dibreedingan alami bisa pakai MG atau MB. Easy.
Tapi, apakah Ringer Solution itu?   ::   ::  Mereka gak mau kasih tau ga pa2 (atau mungkin benar2 gak tau), mungkin perlu diakuisisi dulu farmnya baru semuanya dibuka ke publik   ::   :

cheers

----------


## budidjo

Wah bagi yang ndak sempat ikut diskusi sama Miyatake bisa ikut session kedua sama Miyabi :P  :P

----------


## edwin

> Bro Harry, pertanyaan saya yang lebih tepatnya pada waktu Talk Show itu adalah cairan apa yang biasa digunakan oleh breeder pada sewaktu artificial breeding (hand stripping) untuk mengencerkan sperm/milt si pejantan. Dijawab oleh panel sebagai 'Ringer Solution' - yang sebenarnya kita sudah tau lama dari jaman Peter Waddington jalan2 ke jepang    :
> 
> Pertanyaannya, tepatnya, adalah apakah Ringer Solution tsb? Dijawabnya masih secara vague oleh mereka, ditebaknya sebagai cairan infus di RS2 - yang sepertinya kita juga sudah pernah tahu dan pernah mencoba tapi hasilnya masih jauh dari memuaskan. Kalau campurannya tidak cocok/pas, sperma2 tsb tidak bisa efektif utk membuahi telurnya jadi hasil penetasan yang diharapkan mendekati 100 pct tidak tercapai atawa sama saja dengan breeding alamiah. Campuran sperma yg tidak cocok juga bisa mengakibatkan penggumpalan2 telur, ujung2nya telur jadi rusak, busuk, paling gak jamuran. 
> 
> Jadi pertanyaan saya bukanlah anti jamur buat telurnya, yang apabila dibreedingan alami bisa pakai MG atau MB. Easy.
> Tapi, apakah Ringer Solution itu?    Mereka gak mau kasih tau ga pa2 (atau mungkin benar2 gak tau), mungkin perlu diakuisisi dulu farmnya baru semuanya dibuka ke publik    :
> 
> cheers


hmm....akuisisi yah..... mgkn pak ajik dkk bisa mulai merancang forum koi-s untuk go public..... kalo udah go public, capital cukup, kita akuisisi farm di jepang sana...hehehehe

----------


## adepe

> Bro Harry, pertanyaan saya yang lebih tepatnya pada waktu Talk Show itu adalah cairan apa yang biasa digunakan oleh breeder pada sewaktu artificial breeding (hand stripping) untuk mengencerkan sperm/milt si pejantan. Dijawab oleh panel sebagai 'Ringer Solution' - yang sebenarnya kita sudah tau lama dari jaman Peter Waddington jalan2 ke jepang    :
> 
> Pertanyaannya, tepatnya, adalah apakah Ringer Solution tsb? Dijawabnya masih secara vague oleh mereka, ditebaknya sebagai cairan infus di RS2 - yang sepertinya kita juga sudah pernah tahu dan pernah mencoba tapi hasilnya masih jauh dari memuaskan. Kalau campurannya tidak cocok/pas, sperma2 tsb tidak bisa efektif utk membuahi telurnya jadi hasil penetasan yang diharapkan mendekati 100 pct tidak tercapai atawa sama saja dengan breeding alamiah. Campuran sperma yg tidak cocok juga bisa mengakibatkan penggumpalan2 telur, ujung2nya telur jadi rusak, busuk, paling gak jamuran. 
> 
> Jadi pertanyaan saya bukanlah anti jamur buat telurnya, yang apabila dibreedingan alami bisa pakai MG atau MB. Easy.
> Tapi, apakah Ringer Solution itu?    Mereka gak mau kasih tau ga pa2 (atau mungkin benar2 gak tau), mungkin perlu diakuisisi dulu farmnya baru semuanya dibuka ke publik    :
> 
> cheers


om ricky,

mungkin manabu ogata lebih open tentang ini, berikut cuplikan dari wawancara-nya pak Harry Genkoi di viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6656




> T : Dalam pemijahan buatan, apakah menggunakan cairan infus NaCl sebagai pengencer cairan sperma ?
> J : Tidak, karena sifat cairan dalam tubuh manusia dan ikan berbeda , cairan pengencer pesan dari laboratorium perikanan

----------


## bobo

ditunggu ulasan dan liputannya nih   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Good gathering today, sangat menambah khasanah hobbyisyt. Thanks buat KOIS atas penyelenggaraanya. 
> Tak ada gading yang tak retak, tak ada kepala yang tak pitak, sayang acaranya molor sejam jadinya ilmunya Miyatake belum terserap semua he he he ...
> 
> cheers





> Usul nih...
> untuk next Koi Talk lebih baik pake Translator Japan - Indonesia...
> Kemarin ku lihat diskusi kurang hidup karena masalah bahasa ...


Ampun bapak - bapak....
Memang begini klo bikin acara dadakan...., disambi lagi....hihihihihi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Do,
> 
> Bisa saja dibikin teratur/berkala cuma masalahnya breedernya ada waktunya apabila ada event2 lain berdekatan lain yang ada kompetensinya dengan dia seperti jadi jury GO ikan2 dia atau jadi jury di suatu kontes koi tertentu. Kalau sengaja didatangkan tanpa adanya event2 lain terkait tsb biasanya selalu terbentur dengan schedule, agenda dan kesibukan dia yang lain meskipun kita commit mau ganti semua biaya perjalanan dia dsb.
> 
> Kalau dia mau datang juga, nanti dibilangnya di jepangnya ga ada kerjaan, ngapain datengin breeder yang ga ada kerjaan  and so on   
> 
> cheers


Bagaimana kalau ditukar profil 3-4 halaman di majalah KOI-S, kira - kira masih bisa nyediain waktu gak ya   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ampun bapak - bapak....
> Memang begini klo bikin acara dadakan...., disambi lagi....hihihihihi


gapapa om ajik udah bagus loh diantara kesibukan om2 masih nyempetin bikin event2 kayak gitu saluttt deh   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Mohon maap, video akan di proses secepatnya agar bisa dinikmati teman teman semuanya...
Sebelumnya mohon maap karena kameraman nya amatir serta kagok ngeliatain umeda san dan miyatake san sibuk diskuis ber 2 sendiri..HAhahaa..

SUkses untuk Koi's

----------


## 36aquatic

> Saking enaknya...gua gak kebagian karedokkk


Sama bro, karena pas mulai acara makan2, malah ngobrol2. Padahal karedoknya keliatan mantap banget.




> Tapi, apakah Ringer Solution itu?    Mereka gak mau kasih tau ga pa2 (atau mungkin benar2 gak tau), mungkin perlu diakuisisi dulu farmnya baru semuanya dibuka ke publik    :
> 
> cheers


Bro Ricky, kalo yang saya liat memang ditutupi. Disini juga, tukang kawin (hmm) suntik itu ada bounty hunternya. Bahkan farm yang memproduksi aligator biasanya mempunyai tukang suntik langganan karena tidak semua farm mempunyai tukang suntik ikan. Kalo untuk ikan2 kecil memang lebih mudah, tapi buat ikan gede apalagi mahal, mungkin mereka masih pada takut2. Banyak ikan2 suntik yang dihasilkan dalam jumlah banyak, terutama oleh orang2 Bandung (top euy), termasuk yang paling gress adalah ikan garra rufa buat fish spa. 




> Mohon maap, video akan di proses secepatnya agar bisa dinikmati teman teman semuanya...
> Sebelumnya mohon maap karena kameraman nya amatir serta kagok ngeliatain umeda san dan miyatake san sibuk diskuis ber 2 sendiri..HAhahaa..
> 
> SUkses untuk Koi's


Untuk bukan merekam MIYABI ya...., bisa kabur semua gambarnya karena kameramennya gemetaran.

----------


## 36aquatic

> Bro Harry, pertanyaan saya yang lebih tepatnya pada waktu Talk Show itu adalah cairan apa yang biasa digunakan oleh breeder pada sewaktu artificial breeding (hand stripping) untuk mengencerkan sperm/milt si pejantan. Dijawab oleh panel sebagai 'Ringer Solution' - yang sebenarnya kita sudah tau lama dari jaman Peter Waddington jalan2 ke jepang    :
> 
> Pertanyaannya, tepatnya, adalah apakah Ringer Solution tsb? Dijawabnya masih secara vague oleh mereka, ditebaknya sebagai cairan infus di RS2 - yang sepertinya kita juga sudah pernah tahu dan pernah mencoba tapi hasilnya masih jauh dari memuaskan. Kalau campurannya tidak cocok/pas, sperma2 tsb tidak bisa efektif utk membuahi telurnya jadi hasil penetasan yang diharapkan mendekati 100 pct tidak tercapai atawa sama saja dengan breeding alamiah. Campuran sperma yg tidak cocok juga bisa mengakibatkan penggumpalan2 telur, ujung2nya telur jadi rusak, busuk, paling gak jamuran. 
> 
> Jadi pertanyaan saya bukanlah anti jamur buat telurnya, yang apabila dibreedingan alami bisa pakai MG atau MB. Easy.
> Tapi, apakah Ringer Solution itu?    Mereka gak mau kasih tau ga pa2 (atau mungkin benar2 gak tau), mungkin perlu diakuisisi dulu farmnya baru semuanya dibuka ke publik    :
> 
> cheers


Check PM bro Ricky

----------


## chester

Thanks infonya oom Harry, campuran urea+garam utk disuntikkan ke pejantan utk memperkuat sperma memang saya pernah dengar utk ornamental fish. Di forum O-fish pernah ada yang bahas itu, katanya banyak dilakukan di Taiwan. 
Anyway yang solution buat koi itu adalah bukan yang utk disuntikkan ke pejantan tapi utk mencampur/mengencerkan spermanya setelah secara artifisial dikeluarkan melalui hand job bukannya blow job   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## monscine

Cobalah kita search di internet ttg ringer solution ini. Ada banyak versi memang, dan mungkin bisa kita liat mana yg cocok dipakai
Salah satunya ada di link ini :

http://www.whonamedit.com/synd.cfm/2119.html

_RINGER SOLUTION

Description:
Also known as Ringers irrigation: A solution of recently boiled distilled water containing 8.6 gm sodium chloride, 0.3 gm potassium chloride, and 0,33 gram calcium chloride per litre  the same concentrations as their occurrence in body fluids. Ingredients are: NaCL 6 g, KCL 0,075 g, CaCl2 0,1 g, NaHCO3 0,1 g._

----------


## 36aquatic

> Cobalah kita search di internet ttg ringer solution ini. Ada banyak versi memang, dan mungkin bisa kita liat mana yg cocok dipakai
> Salah satunya ada di link ini :
> 
> http://www.whonamedit.com/synd.cfm/2119.html
> 
> _RINGER SOLUTION
> 
> Description:
> Also known as Ringers irrigation: A solution of recently boiled distilled water containing 8.6 gm sodium chloride, 0.3 gm potassium chloride, and 0,33 gram calcium chloride per litre  the same concentrations as their occurrence in body fluids. Ingredients are: NaCL 6 g, KCL 0,075 g, CaCl2 0,1 g, NaHCO3 0,1 g._


Hehehehe, kalo ini semua masih umum dan masih ada di net bro. Yang ampe sekarang saya gak dapat, walaupun udah coba dari A-Z adalah obat pewarna buat suntik ikan parrot. Dulu suka dapat dari supplier di Taiwan, dan saya udah coba gak pernah ada yang berhasil. Kalo pun ada yang berhasil tapi daya tahan warnanya sangat cepat luntur....

Masing2 breeder punya rahasia dan teknik masing2...

----------


## dattairadian

> Cobalah kita search di internet ttg ringer solution ini. Ada banyak versi memang, dan mungkin bisa kita liat mana yg cocok dipakai
> Salah satunya ada di link ini :
> 
> http://www.whonamedit.com/synd.cfm/2119.html
> 
> _RINGER SOLUTION
> 
> Description:
> Also known as Ringers irrigation: A solution of recently boiled distilled water containing 8.6 gm sodium chloride, 0.3 gm potassium chloride, and 0,33 gram calcium chloride per litre  the same concentrations as their occurrence in body fluids. Ingredients are: NaCL 6 g, KCL 0,075 g, CaCl2 0,1 g, NaHCO3 0,1 g._


nice...   ::

----------


## chester

Excellent finding about the Solution, thanks mate!! Ga percuma nyepi di Timika bisa browsing2 internet he he he ...
Akan coba dikumpulkan bahan2nya and diramu segera buat next breeding program of Sakai's Tancho Showa 80 bu   ::  

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Excellent finding about the Solution, thanks mate!! Ga percuma nyepi di Timika bisa browsing2 internet he he he ...
> Akan coba dikumpulkan bahan2nya and diramu segera buat next breeding program of Sakai's Tancho Showa 80 bu   
> 
> Cheers


Wijaya siap menampung 20 ekor terbaik buat GO   ::  
btw, masih butuh TS 3 PF (ini bukan rumus kimia untuk pemijahan ya)?  :P

----------


## chester

DTS3PF  ::   nya sudah berapa centi kira2 sekarang oom, n sumi keluar semua sampai yang deep sinkingnya juga? PM please.. thanks

Cheers

----------


## luki

> Excellent finding about the Solution, thanks mate!! Ga percuma nyepi di Timika bisa browsing2 internet he he he ...
> Akan coba dikumpulkan bahan2nya and diramu segera buat next breeding program of Sakai's Tancho Showa 80 bu 
> 
> Cheers


Wijaya siap menampung 20 ekor terbaik buat GO
btw, masih butuh TS 3 PF (ini bukan rumus kimia untuk pemijahan ya)? 




> DTS3PF   nya sudah berapa centi kira2 sekarang oom, n sumi keluar semua sampai yang deep sinkingnya juga? PM please.. thanks
> 
> Cheers


canggih juga nih.....
gara gara ringer solution
nyambung nya ke DTS 3 PF  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor



----------


## victor



----------


## 36aquatic

> 


Bro, kaosnya emang muat buat ente? sempit ya ? sama

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Mohon maap atas keterlambatan nya..berikut thread untuk Video Koi Talk Miyatake and Umeda.

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=7274

Thanks

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, kaosnya emang muat buat ente? sempit ya ? sama


om harry, biasa om
terpaksa saya jadi kolektor kaos
kagakkkkkkk adaaa yannnggggg cuuukuuuuupppppp
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

[quote="victor"]om harry, biasa om
terpaksa saya jadi kolektor kaos
kagakkkkkkk adaaa yannnggggg cuuukuuuuupppppp
 ::   ::   ::  

Ini mah salah kita yang size jumbo dan pot belly  :: )

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> om harry, biasa om
> terpaksa saya jadi kolektor kaos
> kagakkkkkkk adaaa yannnggggg cuuukuuuuupppppp
>   
> 
> 
> Ini mah salah kita yang size jumbo dan pot belly )


gmn biar kagak pot belly om
kasi arus kah
atau makanan sayur2an
puasa
hehe.............

----------


## cantonguy

Makan wheatgerm aja.. ato saki hikari basic yg banyak probiotic...   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Makan wheatgerm aja.. ato saki hikari basic yg banyak probiotic...



dodo koi jual loh ....   ::  

buat om vic ... special deal ... probiotiknya ditambahin ... dikasih yakult 1 botol untuk 1 kg jadi 15kg dapet 15 botol yakult

 ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> Makan wheatgerm aja.. ato saki hikari basic yg banyak probiotic...  
> 
> 
> 
> dodo koi jual loh ....   
> 
> buat om vic ... special deal ... probiotiknya ditambahin ... dikasih yakult 1 botol untuk 1 kg jadi 15kg dapet 15 botol yakult


saya di kasi resep yang pernah di coba dulu saja
ini udah di coba kalian2 belooommmmmmmmmmmm  :P  :P

----------

